# Happy story



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Just wanted to share a Happy story about rescue. I went to a shelter yesterday to look at a suspected WGSD mix. I confirmed it is a mix, but while I was there looking, I found a WGSD girl pup and her holding time was up. I was also trying to make arrangements to pick up a male puppy that had "escaped" from another county's shelter but had been recovered. In reality, he had been traded by one of the inmates for a pack of cigarettes. Another inmate ratted him out (kudos to him) and they recovered the pup. I took the girl pup and went to pick up the boy pup. Since I only had one crate, I stuffed them both in it. They acted like they were BFF. They adore one another. Both were stinky but it was getting late when I got home so I just took them to the clinic, gave them bordatella and gave the boy pup his DHPP, and put them in a run together. By this morning you would have thought they were siblings, although the boy appears to be older. I bathed them, gave them some flagyl for some foul smelling liquid poo and deflead them and their transporter picked them up today. They are headed to an independent rescue friend of mine who also does SAR. She will see if either of them have an interest in working and she also has a coworker who wants a large breed dog.

Dawn


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thats wonderful. Keep up the good work


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

So great Dawn, what a wonderful day for those pups, having you as their around







Great job


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I love happy endings!!!!!!! Thanks Dawn for all you do!!!


----------

